# $1100 seat ??



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 4, 2017)

Well,, this seller scored BIG when they found these items . A great assortment of early bike parts. I'm sure a lot of you guys were watching these


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 4, 2017)

Link?


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 4, 2017)

Link?


----------



## XBPete (Jan 4, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Lea...441515?hash=item2827ae88ab:g:FX8AAOSw241YZUYv

I was one of the back bidders on the 720 dollar frame, that was a hell of a pick eh?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bic...392095?hash=item5b3104579f:g:wuAAAOSwt5hYZX5~


----------



## catfish (Jan 4, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Lea...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah, that was a pretty nice haul of stuff - that US will clean up beautifully.


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 4, 2017)

I have a seat like shown for 2,000


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 5, 2017)

Just really a gem of a seat all the bits and bobs were their you just have to bolt it on to your original bike. I got the other seat/clamp/seat post he listed for what I think was a fair price and it is a bit earlier than you might think...  nice pile of stuff


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 6, 2017)

XBPete said:


> I was one of the back bidders on the 720 dollar frame, that was a hell of a pick eh?




Nice load of material; did that crank and pedal go to one of those frames?


----------



## XBPete (Jan 6, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Nice load of material; did that crank and pedal go to one of those frames?




I did not look at the black frame closely, I saw that the non-drive crank arm was broken on the US frame and the retaining nut was totally different, would guess it went with the black one


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2017)

yea..... watched, no bid tho- yikes!


----------

